# why so little



## mystic warrior (Mar 26, 2006)

Why so little chat going on here these days.


----------



## SAVAGE (Mar 26, 2006)

Start up a convo then


----------



## tsdclaflin (Apr 1, 2006)

mystic warrior said:
			
		

> Why so little chat going on here these days.


 
Either we have all the answers or we don't know what to ask.

I suspect the latter.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 1, 2006)

I have rejoined recently after a break. On the one hand, I have noticed a bit less chat, on the other hand, the folks here seem more informative and friendly than ever! Let's get the ball rolling!! :0)


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 1, 2006)

This forum has been historically slow - most KMAists are TKD or HKD or TSD.  There are far fewer HRD, KSW, UYK etcetera students out there.

And if you read through the past threads, you'll notice that politics on certain topics just doesn't get draw much convo around here.

I notice in your profile you claim to have studied some other styles ... would you like to start up some discussion on them yourself?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 1, 2006)

I haven't spent as much time on here as I have in the past.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 1, 2006)

I dont have too much time on my hands anymore, I ve been extremely busy with work.


----------



## mystic warrior (Apr 1, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I notice in your profile you claim to have studied some other styles ... would you like to start up some discussion on them yourself?


Sure 
I just hate those style VS style post.
That I have seen on other forums.
They are mostly done by newbies that have never been on the mat.
And I kind of thought that you had to post stuff about korean arts in the korean side of this forum


----------



## Gemini (Apr 1, 2006)

Peaks and valleys. Many of us watch it though, if you have something you want to bring up. Personally I focus primarily in TKD since nobody really bites when I toss something in regarding Kumdo. It generally gets a better response in the Sword section.


----------

